# Poll: How much food are you feeding your malt per day?



## melinag (Jan 4, 2006)

I am doing a mix of eagle pack and solid gold (both for small dogs). I feed 1/2 per day, 1/4 cup 2Xday. The serving sizes on these foods are kind of fuzzy so I just want to make sure I am not over feeding him on these brands. I know that these brands use less fillers than some of the more commercial brands so less of it is needed. 

If any one is thinking about switching to either Solid Gold or Eagle pack, Lenox LOVES them both and has pretty consistent stool!!! (TMI)


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i feed lola solid gold wee bits (just switched). i up the amounts a bit because she is still a puppy- 9 months- so i feed her 1/3 c two times a day (plus a few treats in between meals). i also mix in about a tbsp of wet food in her morning food so the angels glow mixes in. i will reduce the food a bit when she is about a year old. for those of you who have a puppy around 9 months, do you feed about 1/3 cup twice a day? i hope i am not over-feeding!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Im probably over-feeding.I give Nemo 1cup 2x a day..He is almost 9 months..
Also how much do you feed after 1 year?
Sorry a question with a question..



Thanks,








Andrea~


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Andrea - I would go by what the instructions are on the package. I feed Bonnie Solid Gold Hund-n-Flocken, 1/4 cup twice a day. I mix in a little chicken breast with peas & carrots, to flavor it up, but she loves it and has been eating it for years. Her stool is always nice and firm, and she rarely - if ever - farts! Don't know if she's just a 'lady dog' or it's the food, but I've been around stinky dog farts before, and I'm REALLY glad that Bonnie isn't prone to them!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I give Fenway 1/3 cup dry, which he has access to all day, and hardly ever finishes. I give him wet food twice a day about 2-3 Tbs. Dry is Innova puppy and the wet is Innova regular adult. He is 3.2 lbs and 5 months old. He also gets a bite of our daily mid-morning apple







Apple is both our favorite!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I feed the girls Nature's Variety Prairie Lamb Meal and Oatmeal dry dog food. They love it. Its very gentle. I started them on it when I was doing home cooked meals. I wanted something I could feed them along with the home cooked meals. Nature's Variety has a line of raw frozen food, canned food and dry food that are designed to allow the owner to switch between them. It is also an all life stage type of food so I was able to feed the same food to both Lexi and Nikki without having to worry about Lexi getting too many calories.

As for how much I feed I always go according to the package. Nature's Variety Prairie Lamb Meal and Oatmeal dry dog food the girls both get about 1/2 of food a day. They eat out of the same bowl so I put 1/2 a cup of food in in the morning and another 1/2 cup in the evening.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I feed Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice. Cosy was on Science Diet Small Bites Puppy kibble so I am using up the one bag of it and mixing it with the other. They all eat the same food. Total I feed 1/2 cup per dog a day..some eat a little less, some a little more. Toy is not a big eater. Cosy is a piggy. Hehe.
I always have food down, especially with tiny ones.

Also, with a new pup, I always feed directly the first few weeks. I sit and watch them eat. I do this to insure they are getting enough food. It also gives them plenty of time to learn their way around the house and to the food and water bowls. Once I see they are consistently going to the bowls I stop feeding directly.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Zoe and Bella eat about l/2 cup of food a day (together). Bella is a "piggy" and Zoe is a very light eater. I also leave food out during the day. They eat Nutro Ultra (holistic dog food)

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I feed Natural Balance Duck and Potato. dry only. 2 table spoon in the morning and 1/3 cup at night. just couple of Natural balance treats too. nothing else.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> I feed Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice. Cosy was on Science Diet Small Bites Puppy kibble so I am using up the one bag of it and mixing it with the other. They all eat the same food. Total I feed 1/2 cup per dog a day..some eat a little less, some a little more. Toy is not a big eater. Cosy is a piggy. Hehe.
> I always have food down, especially with tiny ones.
> 
> Also, with a new pup, I always feed directly the first few weeks. I sit and watch them eat. I do this to insure they are getting enough food. It also gives them plenty of time to learn their way around the house and to the food and water bowls. Once I see they are consistently going to the bowls I stop feeding directly.[/B]



So it would be okay to not feed cosy puppy food when the science diet bag is done? because kylee is a year and jett is 7 months and i am not sure if i should be giving them puppy food, adult food or a mix of both...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=175739
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can switch Jett to an adult dog food in another 3 months. Or you can switch them both over to an all stage food.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson is 2 yrs old, and weighs 7.5 lbs. He eats 1/4 cup in the morning and 1/4 cup in the evening of Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish. If we have gone on an extended walk or had an extra long play session I will sometimes give him another 1/8 cup around 9:00 PM.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

I go by the instructions on the bag
I feed jinx nutro ultra (holistic) and I give him 3/4 cup per day[/font]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sir Micro and Bella Mia eat Natural Balance Ultra and we put 1/2 cup down for them in the AM and they have access to it all day, some days the bowl is empty at the end of the day, more days it isn't. During the day they also get any of the following... slices of carrots, slices of apples, part of a low fat Moz cheese stick, some yogurt or/and orange pieces. Funny now that I am posting this I hear "crunch crunch" coming from the kitchen. Someone is eating.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo eats Natural Balance Reduced Calorie.He gets 3/4 a day total,half in the morning & half in the evening.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie and Catcher get Newman's Own. Kallie gets 1/4 cup twice a day and Catcher gets just under 1/4 cup twice a day. They get a few extra kibbles for treats throughout the day and evening.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> because kylee is a year and jett is 7 months and i am not sure if i should be giving them puppy food, adult food or a mix of both...[/B]



I mix mine. Two adult brands to one puppy brand. Mine are currently eating 
1)Royal Canin medium puppy (b/c they were out of small breed and it is not that different...bigger pieces mostly)
2) Royal Canin Shih Tzu-(this is their favorite)
3) Iams Adult or whatever 

Mine get 1/2 cup of this a day.








I asked Jaimie about mixing it b/c it was impossible to keep their food separate. She said it was worse for Brink to have too much of the puppy than it was for Neyland to have the adult. That is why I mix it two adult to one puppy. I will be glad when I can start weaning the puppy stuff out....but we still have a a few months to go.


----------

